

Show HN: 9t – A multi-file tailer in Go - gongo
https://github.com/gongo/9t

======
gopalv
Cat 'o 9 tails?

~~~
gongo
The origin of name is "nine-tailed fox".

[http://naruto.wikia.com/wiki/Kurama](http://naruto.wikia.com/wiki/Kurama)

